# Commentary on Genesis



## love2read (Oct 25, 2004)

I have the Matthew Henry and the John Calvin commentaries but I am looking for some more outstanding commentaries on Genesis, can anyone help me.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2004)

John Currid's commentary is very good.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 25, 2004)

NIC is my favorite.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Oct 25, 2004)

Robert Candlish Studies in Genesis is excellent!


----------



## duke (Oct 26, 2004)

Allen P Ross is brilliant. If you are trying to teach Genesis then it is a good guide.

Bruce Waltke on Genesis is also very good.

Both authors do not hold to a recent, literal 6 24 days creation. But other than that they are great.

Currid is also good but is not really a match for Ross and Waltke as far as getting into the flow of the narrative.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 19, 2004)

For themes in Genesis Sailhammer is good as well.


----------



## Fernando (Nov 22, 2004)

I recently began reading Leupold's commentary. Quite good so far: he is a young earth creationist.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2004)

Ross and Waltke, as have been mentioned, are both excellent.
Though I personally think that Wenham's 2 volume WBC commentary is the best out there.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 30, 2004)

R. J. Rushdoony's is great. He destroys Darwinistic philosophy and religion in it.


----------

